# hapkido blackbelt test



## djdoozer1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello all,
I just passed my first dan Hapkido test.  I'm very excited and just wanted to share the news with likeminded people.   

totally hooked on hapkido.


----------



## Drac (Apr 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 2, 2007)

Ditto on what Drac Said:

Congratulations

artyon:


----------



## crushing (Apr 2, 2007)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 2, 2007)

artyon: 

*Way To Go!!!*


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 3, 2007)

Congratulations, well done.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## jim777 (Apr 3, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## zDom (Apr 3, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome! Way to go.


----------



## matt.m (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome my friend.  A well deserved congratulations are in order to you.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice job! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Sambone (Aug 6, 2007)

djdoozer,

First off CONGRATULATIONS!  I was curious, what was it like?  Though we may be in completly different federations, I'm a blue belt as of now and well hopefully some time next year I might get to test for black.  But just curious as to what your test was like.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 6, 2007)

*Great feeling, eh?* *CONGRATS!!!!!*

*-GARRY     artyon:artyon:*


----------



## djdoozer1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sambone said:


> djdoozer,
> 
> First off CONGRATULATIONS! I was curious, what was it like? Though we may be in completly different federations, I'm a blue belt as of now and well hopefully some time next year I might get to test for black. But just curious as to what your test was like.


 
It was a really thorough test.  Although the organization has portions they would rather not share, the test was around 14 hours long.  It involved multiple landscapes and locations.  Physical fitness tests, all techniques, grappling, sparring with blackbelts/masters, a verbal portion, and even a written paper due the day of the test.  I was covered in dirt, tired, and a little beat.  But I definitely felt like a black belt afterwards.

How was other people's tests?


----------



## jim777 (Oct 2, 2007)

djdoozer1 said:


> It was a really thorough test. Although the organization has portions they would rather not share, the test was around 14 hours long. It involved multiple landscapes and locations. Physical fitness tests, all techniques, grappling, sparring with blackbelts/masters, a verbal portion, and even a written paper due the day of the test. I was covered in dirt, tired, and a little beat. But I definitely felt like a black belt afterwards.
> 
> How was other people's tests?


 
Sounds WILD! Where do you train  in South Jersey? I'm in Blackwood near Cherry Hill, and would be interested in a good school nearby.

thanks,

Jim


----------



## agemechanic03 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the Dan Ranking! No the training begins! Best of luck on your journy.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2007)

Just another in a chorus of "Congratulations"


----------



## djdoozer1 (Oct 11, 2007)

jim777 said:


> Sounds WILD! Where do you train  in South Jersey? I'm in Blackwood near Cherry Hill, and would be interested in a good school nearby.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Jim



It was wild, but totally worth it now that I am starting to understand it.  The school is in cherry hill on route 70.  It has undergone recent changes though, but i'm still looking forward to some intense hapkido.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 11, 2007)

AWESOME!  Congrats!  I used to live in Mount Holly/Lumberton, NJ.  LOVED it there!

So you did register yourself as a deadly weapon, right?


----------

